# Tired, breast tenderness...



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have been SOOO tired this past week. Combine that with breast tenderness and I feel like it is just before my period again.







The thing is, I am in week one of my birth control pills again; I just FINISHED my period. (been on the pill for over 10 years etc)I'm no more stressed than normal, eating well...anyone else ever felt this way?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I'm not sure Aurora. Is this a new or different type of birth control pill that you just started taking ?I'm willing to bet it's the pill that is causing this.Hope you feel better.Jeanne


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

No Jeanne...same type of pill for over two years now; Marvelon.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Aurora,This is probably a stupid question and I don't want to offend you by asking this , but is there any chance you're pregnant ?Jeanne


----------



## MyTummyHurts (Feb 2, 2004)

I was going to ask the same thing. I have heard some Pills lose their effectiveness after about 2 years. But if you were you'd only be one week along?? I'd say if you're at all concerned, call your doc or nurse practitioner


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I guess there is always a chance I could be pregnant; I am sexually active with my boyfriend. But I just had my period last week, and it was normal. I wouldnt feel like that so soon if I was, would I?I'd never heard of pills losing their effectiveness; you do mean a person being on the same kind for 2 years? I know these arent expired or anything.I have a home pregnancy test I picked up one day, I dont know if any results would show up even if I am only one week along. There are no doctors here to go to, or even nurses. (meaning no one takes new patients; I'd have to try and get an appnt with my doctor 2 hour drive away)


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

If that last period was a normal period I wouldn't worry too much. Sometimes our bodies just do those things, and it could be pure coincidence. My breasts get sore like that at various times of the month and it's not always cyclical. And I get tired from so many things...not sleeping well, allergies, stress, etc.If that last period was lighter than usual or anything like that, I'd go ahead and use the test to make sure you're not pregnant, as some women do have a "period" when they are first pregnant.. Otherwise I would wait and see if the tenderness and fatigue continue.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I agree that if your last period was normal, you probably don't have anything to worry about. WIth me it came on like gang busters though and I just knew I was probably pregnant. My breasts felt like I fell on them. They felt like they could even be bruised they hurt so badly. I have never had much of a chest since I lost weight...they were the first to go, but I also noticed my chest was bigger...and so very sore. I was only two days late for my period and my menstrual cycle was so irregular anyway that it wasn't abnormal for me to be late. But I just knew. I also had really bad "cramps" or so I thought. Guess it was things stretching to make room. I would see how long it continues. I think there may be one pregnancy test out there that can tell even before you miss a period or anything, but I am not certain which one it is.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thanks guys. I am wondering if the changing weather here may be affecting things a bit. I've never had that affect my breasts before, but who knows. I'm going to keep an eye on things.I guess that is one disadvantage to a smaller town I am in now...everyone knows my boyfriend and EVERYTHING I do gets back to the family.







(meaning if I had to go buy a prego test...cant find the one I thought I had here)I'm not ready at all to be a mother so I really hope its just my body being weirder than normal.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

maybe you're joining the club! It is possible you have symptoms early. My friend had morning sickness every day of her pregnancy, and she said she started getting sick less than a week after conception. Tiredness and breast tenderness are early signs but can easily be confused with PMS. When my breasts started getting tender it did feel like I fell down on them, but it was different because they felt heavy. I had tenderness with my periods before but they had never felt heavy. Let us know.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thanks guys! I took a home prego test and it is negative. Granted, it could be that there isnt enough of the hormone in me to test positive if I am, but so far negative. (which for me is a good thing)My breasts are better; and now it is a week and a bit before my period is to come. Maybe it was just something going around.


----------

